# Imodium/Loperamide Hydrochloride



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the symptoms of IBS and have had for the last two years. I finally got some answers recently when my final test - a laparoscopy - showed that I had adhesions on my intestines which had been caused by an appendix infection. Unfortunately these answers don't actually provide any solutions so I am still having to treat the condition in the way I have been with IBS which has meant taking Imodium/Loperamide Hydrochloride every day for the last two years. I am concerned that as there is no cure for this and no way to lessen the symptoms that I will now have to continue this treatment for the rest of my life and with that in mind I am very concerned about the damage that so many chemicals will cause. Does anyone know if this is safe? My GP is aware how many I am taking and is happy to prescribe them however I am concerned more in the long term.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I took it nearly daily for in excess of 20 yrs and nothing bad happened.


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been taking around 4mg of Loperamide every day for a few years with no known side effects.


----------

